# The choice of discipline for PE exam



## Chunhui Jiang (May 1, 2016)

Hi,

I am major in petroleum engineering, and I also worked as a petroleum engineer for about 1 year, then I am laid off as the environment of oil &amp; gas went down.

As TX state will issue a new rule in May 2016, and we can take the exam prior 4 years working experiences, so I am plan to take the exam in Oct 2016. However, I am thinking about which discipline is better for me in this conditions. If I just consider about my major, I will take the petroleum exam, but petroleum is always a risky major. If I want to choose a common major, I will take the mechanical, civil, or electrical exam, but I did not learn the professional courses for these majors, so it will be really difficult for me to pass the exam if I just prepare by myself.

Is there any recommendation for the choice of discipline? Thanks


----------



## TWJ PE (May 1, 2016)

Stick with what you know... I would go petroleum.


----------



## ptatohed (May 2, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> Stick with what you know... I would go petroleum.


Sounds like good advice to me.


----------



## scatsob (May 2, 2016)

See above.  It will make the studying easier and more "enjoyable" and you will be more comfortable on the exam when you take it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 2, 2016)

The discipline tests are generally written around the curriculum for an undergraduate degree in that discipline, plus professional experience in said disciple. It would require additional studying in possibly new subject matter to study for a test in a different disciple; even if it is a parent branch.

Something to consider for petroleum engineering is that the retake passing rate for that test is absolutely abysmal. Almost 0%. If you fail petroleum the first go around then you may want to consider a different test the next attempt.


----------



## engineerChik (May 2, 2016)

I am Petroleum Engineer by degree however never worked in the field (graduated when oil was $0.10/bbl).  I have worked in Transportation for a bit, this is my career. However, the

fundamental concepts do not come as easily as if I earned my degree in Civil.  I still remember so many basics from my under-grad courses in petroleum and do not have

that with civil. I vote PE Exam - Petroleum.


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 2, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> Stick with what you know... I would go petroleum.


For me, I think so too.


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 2, 2016)

scatsob said:


> See above.  It will make the studying easier and more "enjoyable" and you will be more comfortable on the exam when you take it.


So petroleum should be better


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 2, 2016)

rbheadge said:


> The discipline tests are generally written around the curriculum for an undergraduate degree in that discipline, plus professional experience in said disciple. It would require additional studying in possibly new subject matter to study for a test in a different disciple; even if it is a parent branch.
> 
> Something to consider for petroleum engineering is that the retake passing rate for that test is absolutely abysmal. Almost 0%. If you fail petroleum the first go around then you may want to consider a different test the next attempt.


I do not know why the passing rate for retaking the exam is so low. Is not the same difficulty for the retake questions compared to the first time take questions?


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 2, 2016)

engineerChik said:


> I am Petroleum Engineer by degree however never worked in the field (graduated when oil was $0.10/bbl).  I have worked in Transportation for a bit, this is my career. However, the
> 
> fundamental concepts do not come as easily as if I earned my degree in Civil.  I still remember so many basics from my under-grad courses in petroleum and do not have
> 
> that with civil. I vote PE Exam - Petroleum.


I am sorry for that...so did you take the petroleum PE exam?


----------



## engineerChik (May 4, 2016)

Civil-Transportation...19 days ago.


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 4, 2016)

engineerChik said:


> Civil-Transportation...19 days ago.


Ok, wish you best.


----------



## Doyee5 (May 10, 2016)

W9TWJ said:


> Stick with what you know... I would go petroleum.


Agreed.


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 10, 2016)

Doyee5 said:


> Agreed.


Thanks


----------



## Bcbillings (May 11, 2016)

Chunhui Jiang said:


> I do not know why the passing rate for retaking the exam is so low. Is not the same difficulty for the retake questions compared to the first time take questions?


the test for re-takers and first time takers is the same, it is an issue of knowing the topic.... looks like people know it or dont without much middle ground!


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 12, 2016)

Bcbillings said:


> the test for re-takers and first time takers is the same, it is an issue of knowing the topic.... looks like people know it or dont without much middle ground!


I think I got you. thanks


----------



## Badger (May 19, 2016)

Hi,

I would also suggest you take your PE in Petroleum Engineering. Since you should be able to pass, you have a year of experience. Probably until oil prices climb back up, maybe get and civil engineer or transportation entry level job, and get some experience. Take the civil later. Never hurts to have options, especially since the oilfield is always up and down.

Long time ago I thought about petroleum engineering when I was working as worm, chain hand, motor hand, and derrick hand, and hoping to be assistant driller. Then life happened, oil prices dropped and the rig got stacked out. Started working on workover rigs, great for six months then the wages got cut 25% and hours went from 60-70 to 40-45hrs per week. Then the cut insurance, and we get our 40 hours in three days servicing pumpers, breaking them down by hand, paraffin all over your clothes. That's when I moved back home. But my daughter was born in Oklahoma and m sister still lives there. It was a great experience.  But I like my civil engineering job now a lot more.

Good Luck


----------



## matchek (May 21, 2016)

Interested question.   Is there a view out there as to what PE exams are easier/harder than others?  Anyone care to list their thoughts of PE exams from easiest to most difficult?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 22, 2016)

@matchek, I think the Chemical is likely the easiest and the Civil-WRE is the hardest.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (May 22, 2016)

Nuclear is probably a cake walk.


----------



## matchek (May 22, 2016)

Chemical Engineering PE being the easiest?   Really or just kidding?  T


----------



## matchek (May 22, 2016)

I see you discipline is Water Resources - very funny!!  lol


----------



## matchek (May 22, 2016)

I think I saw Nuclear had a low passing rate though, could be wrong .


----------



## matchek (May 22, 2016)

I heard that the Environmental is not as tough, but it covers ALOT of material....


----------



## matt267 PE (May 22, 2016)

@matchek

All joking aside, I'm not sure if there is an "easy" test. I chose Civil-WRE because I was most familiar with the majority of the afternoon topics. This made WRE easier for me. If you have a degree in chemical and work in that industry, than chemical will be easier for you. But "easier" doesn't mean "easy."


----------



## matchek (May 22, 2016)

Oh absolutely agree.  I don't think any would be easy.   Absolutely no way any would be easy.

I was just thinking if all tests were on the same playing field and everyone was "averagely" familiar and say got a 2.80 in their major and had to take a seminar to catch up, which ones would be hardest to pass.  Perhaps their is no such viable question. 

I guess we should all sign up to take someone a another fields exam?  :blink:

By the way is there any value to doing that?  Like does anyone take the civil and then try to pass mechanical?  I guess they would not let you take in anyway.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 22, 2016)

matchek said:


> I think I saw Nuclear had a low passing rate though, could be wrong .


Nuclear has a notoriously low pass rate. From experience I can tell you that the test is very broad. It's basically the undergrad nuclear curriculum with some nuclear power plant operational questions. Most nuclear engineers begin to specialize or narrow their practice after graduation, so entire sections of the test will be a lost memory by the time someone takes the exam. 

Compounding things is that the test has a strong bias towards engineers that work in a nuclear power plant. If you work there, you pretty much get 15 questions right for signing your name. But if you are in the *majority* and don't work in a power plant, then 30 questions will be really hard to answer without the right experience or reference.

The questions aren't very hard computationally. Most can be answered in less than a couple minutes. Many in seconds. But expect a few questions that could take 20-60 minutes to solve. Proper and broad subject studying is a must for the test.


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 29, 2016)

Badger said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would also suggest you take your PE in Petroleum Engineering. Since you should be able to pass, you have a year of experience. Probably until oil prices climb back up, maybe get and civil engineer or transportation entry level job, and get some experience. Take the civil later. Never hurts to have options, especially since the oilfield is always up and down.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate that you share your experience with me, and good luck to you too.


----------



## Chunhui Jiang (May 29, 2016)

matchek said:


> Interested question.   Is there a view out there as to what PE exams are easier/harder than others?  Anyone care to list their thoughts of PE exams from easiest to most difficult?


I think we can just have the pass rate for different discipline, but it does not mean the difficulty.


----------



## matchek (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes, that is one factor.   But yeah round their could be more prepared students, students who need it more , etc.  

Perhaps if there was someone who took multiple discipline exams?


----------



## smahurin (Jun 6, 2016)

matchek said:


> Interested question.   Is there a view out there as to what PE exams are easier/harder than others?  Anyone care to list their thoughts of PE exams from easiest to most difficult?


No.  Some people may claim an exam is easier or harder, but I highly doubt it.  The whole intent behind standardized testing is to make things.... standardized.  I have my qualms about the PE, but I suspect they generally do try to make things of equal difficulty (or adjust grading to make it such) and the NCEES isn't trying to make things more or less difficult for individual disciplines.  I would be highly skeptical of any assertion that "X" PE exam is easier/harder or otherwise.  

There are tests with lower historical pass rates (nuclear among others) but I suspect its likely more a result of less study material available.  So.. I guess that makes it harder, just because its maybe harder to study for?  But I would guess (though could be wrong) that the exam difficulty itself of on the lower passing rate exams is probably comparable to any other PE exam.  

For instance look at the historical pass rates of the SE exam.  When they first came out the SE pass rates were horrific, and yet they seem to slowly be creeping up to closer in line with the Civil/Structural PE rates (although still behind).  Why?  I couldn't tell you exactly but I my guess it's because over time there has been an accumulation of study material and just generally a better understanding of what might be on the exam, so people are coming in better prepared than those first few cycles.  It doesn't mean the exam is easier or harder than it was several years ago... just that there is now more study material.


----------



## scatsob (Jun 6, 2016)

Difficulty is relative to the person taking the test. And without some really horrendous statistics there is no way to correlate pass rates to test difficulty. And even then those analysis would be based on a lot of qualitative data (like perceived difficulty) and probably be meaningless.


----------



## DummyCivilEng (Jun 9, 2016)

Chunhui Jiang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am major in petroleum engineering, and I also worked as a petroleum engineer for about 1 year, then I am laid off as the environment of oil &amp; gas went down.
> 
> ...


You don't need PE in oil and gas industry.


----------



## pdids911 (Jun 9, 2016)

ive heard from multiple people (close to 20-30) that transportation is the easiest and structural is the hardest.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 10, 2016)

pdids911 said:


> ive heard from multiple people (close to 20-30) that transportation is the easiest and structural *WRE* is the hardest.


fixt


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 10, 2016)

pdids911 said:


> ive heard from multiple people (close to 20-30) that transportation is the easiest and structural *WRE*  *chemical* is the hardest.


fixt


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 10, 2016)

Why don't you just try them all (you know, for fun) and see which one is the hardest?


----------



## scatsob (Jun 11, 2016)

They are all the hardest. Unless you are an idiot savant or go-buy-a-lottery-ticket lucky you will not pass without a good amount of studying. In my opinion, the "easiest" test will be the one most in line with whatever you got a degree in.


----------

